# 4xGMPR All Yellow Litter due May 8th 2020



## musser24 (Mar 18, 2020)

2 yellow male pups available

4XGMPR High Calibers Fatcity Zeus x Rowyn Dakota Musser. 
Don't miss out. Taking deposits now. Call or text David at 605 595 4372. 
Asking $800 a pup

4XGMPR High Caliber Fatcity Zeus
DOB: April 5th, 2016
WGT: 65-67 LBS
# LR-233205G24m
Elbows # LR-EL83520M24 Normal
CERF # LR-EYE14648
EIC CLEAR
CNM CLEAR
PRA CLEAR
SD2 CLEAR

Rowyn Dakota Musser
DOB: November 30, 2016
WGT:55 LBS
HIPS:LR-239289G27F-VPI (Good)
Elbows:LR-EL88833F27-VPI normal
CERF-LR-EYE1939/28F-VPI
EIC CLEAR
CNM CLEAR
PRA CLEAR
SD2 CLEAR

Excellent drive and marking ability, Strong point, good looking, excellent pedigree.Great disposition and off switch.

http://huntinglabpedigree.com/puppy.asp?id=31668.

Taking Deposits now. Pups will be born around May 8th. 
First pick male:available
Second pick male: available

First pick female:sold
Second pick female:available


----------

